# [2015] 55 and Over Lifestyle [communities]



## silentg (Jul 20, 2015)

Hello, 
We spent yesterday visiting an Aunt who lives in a popular 55 and older community in Florida. Was wondering if any Tuggers live in these type of communities. I am not talking about assisted living or nursing homes. These would be active adult communities. There seems to be lots to do and see, and so many clubs and activities. We qualify age wise but not sure it is for us. My sister is looking into this type of place. Just want some unbiased thoughts from any of you?
Thanks, Silentg


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 20, 2015)

I thought about that but I'd rather be in a "normal" community with kids, young adults and people my age just to keep "tuned in". 

Cheers


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 20, 2015)

A lot of us do; we live in Arizona.  You'll hear from others who live in Nevada and the Carolinas--and there may be more.  There have been a couple of long threads on communities of this sort, and you may be able to find them with a search.

These might give you a place to start:
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64921&highlight=communities
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=212624&highlight=communities


----------



## geriduffin (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm 56 and my husband is 57. Our kids are still in high school so we laugh when these communities advertise "55 and older". My mom, who is 85, lives in one  about a mile from our house. It is really nice. She loves her neighbors, goes to morning coffee, Bingo night, and Pot Luck Thursday's, etc,  at the clubhouse. Additionally, those that still drive take groups out to dinner or a movie occasionally (scarey, lol!, but they are a really close knit bunch!)  It's a much smaller community than something like "The Villages" in Florida, so there isn't the range of activities.  There are a few singles and couples who live there who are in the younger 55-60 age bracket that just downsized and still work full time. I would say if you are really active you need a big community to live in to get the most out of living in a 55 and older setting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 20, 2015)

This has been a popular topic in the past - if you use the search function, you will find some long threads on the topic.


----------



## Pat H (Jul 20, 2015)

I live in Sun City Hilton Head. I am single and moved here without knowing anyone. That was very unusual for me since I do not like change and I am 800 miles from my family. However, it was one of the best decisions I have ever made. I love it here. I have made a ton of friends and have developed new interests. I have read articles that say that people who live in this type of community live longer due to the social interaction and activities. 

SCHH has a 3 day program where you can come and stay on property or in a nearby hotel and have access to all amenities. You are also assigned an ambassador couple who show you around, take you to dinner and answer questions. Of course, you also have to do a sales tour. I would suggest you give one of these communities a try for a few days or rent for a few months.

If you have any questions, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 20, 2015)

PStreet1 said:


> A lot of us do; we live in Arizona.  You'll hear from others who live in Nevada and the Carolinas--and there may be more.  There have been a couple of long threads on communities of this sort, and you may be able to find them with a search.
> 
> These might give you a place to start:
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64921&highlight=communities
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=212624&highlight=communities



I'm in MI until we retire but I plan to retire to Arizona… I'm looking for some great places that are close to medical facilities and then after I can't drive,  a location that is easy walking distance to grocery and banks...


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 20, 2015)

We will be looking for something like this in New Hampshire in a few years. Anyone know of a place that does not involve manufactured homes and has a pool?


----------



## ibcnu (Jul 20, 2015)

My aunt and uncle lived in a 55+ community.  They disliked it, every time the ambulance drove down the block with sirens (every day), they worried who it was for.


----------



## zinger1457 (Jul 20, 2015)

Make sure to read the CC&R's of the HOA thoroughly and be willing to abide by all the rules.  Some rules may seem trivial, like restricting how long you can keep your garage doors open, but they will be enforced.  There's usually a group of retirees in these community that have way too much time on their hands and spend their day walking around the neighborhoods looking for violations.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 20, 2015)

PStreet1 said:


> A lot of us do; we live in Arizona.  You'll hear from others who live in Nevada and the Carolinas--and there may be more.  There have been a couple of long threads on communities of this sort, and you may be able to find them with a search.
> 
> These might give you a place to start:
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64921&highlight=communities
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=212624&highlight=communities




Pat,  I just wanted to thank you for all of your help via PM, your a gem….


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 20, 2015)

zinger1457 said:


> Make sure to read the CC&R's of the HOA thoroughly and be willing to abide by all the rules.  Some rules may seem trivial, like restricting how long you can keep your garage doors open, but they will be enforced.  There's usually a group of retirees in these community that have way too much time on their hands and spend their day walking around the neighborhoods looking for violations.



Good Point….LOL


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 20, 2015)

Plenty of them here in the Vegas area. They range from being regular apartments to full subdivisions. All the age-restricted housing that I know of offers reduced rental rates or lower mortgages. The homes are designed for older people in some small ways like door knobs that are easier to open and higher toilets, things like that. Most are one-story, no stairs. Some are in golf communities so that residents can drive golf carts around (I guess that's useful for people who have lost their driver's licenses). Age-restricted communities seem like a pretty good idea for many older folk who can live independently.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 20, 2015)

we don't technically live in a 55 and over community, but I would guess about 90 per cent would qualify.   we do have strict covenants in our community. and it looks very nice because of those covenants. we have a golf course, a restaurant, 5 pools tennis court, pickle ball courts, all kinds of social activities and events.  Rooms in the club house for all kinds of organized card games, sewing and craft clubs, etc.
We do have children in the neighborhood and have watched the girl across the street grow up over the last 13 years.
Best thing we ever did is find this community.    two big clubs are the Care Bears, who assist anyone that needs help, and the CC Charities who raise money for local charities.  The biggest membership is in bocce with over 330 members.  But the most wonderful club is the volunteers who do work projects like curbing, sidewalk, bridge, retaining wall repair, etc.  and save the community many tens of thousands of dollars a year.  
All this said,I am sure 30 percent of the community never participates in any of the above mentioned activities.  
When you visit Lehigh Acres for your timeshare, pm me and we will arrange golf at our club in Estero.  
I wonder if you visited the Villages.  That is way too big for my liking.


----------



## Joe33426 (Jul 20, 2015)

x3 skier said:


> I thought about that but I'd rather be in a "normal" community with kids, young adults and people my age just to keep "tuned in".
> 
> Cheers



This is what we've come up with also.  Although we just "qualified" for this as an option, I would be well below the age requirement and don't think I'm ready for this type of lifestyle, yet....  We wouldn't use the amenities at this point in our lives and I hate paying for stuff we don't use. 

I think a big consideration in the decision are the HOA fees for these types of communities which can be in the ~$500 per month area depending on the amenities.  Add a golf course, and the fees can really add up.  Add 24 hours gated entries $$$.  Condo fees in South Florida 55+ can range from $300 to $900 per month.  You have to ask yourself if the amenities are things you'll likely use, because if not, you're paying for the social director, yoga classes, movie night, etc. even if you don't attend.


----------



## Mister Sir (Jul 20, 2015)

My mom and dad live in one of those communities in Florida. He's 97 and she's 86. There are LOTS of activities; mom is out almost every day playing cards, bingo, whatever... my dad is active in the garden club and he walks every morning around the entire park. They love it there but I would never live in a "tin" house.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 20, 2015)

our houses are all cement construction .   not all communities are mobile homes.  
also whenever their is a turnover, people in their 50's or 60's are buying in.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jul 20, 2015)

The older I get, the more appealing this sounds. Kind of like being at college with all your peers........ but no homework!


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jul 20, 2015)

We love living in Sun City Hilton Head S.C.  We have been part time for 5years and will be moving full time next year. We can't wait. Someone mentioned hearing all the ambulance sirens. My husband has been a volunteer firefighter for more than 35 years. Every time his radio alerts him to a call we wonder who it is. It's a fact of life. We hear less sirens in Sun City because of its large size than we hear in a normal day in NY.


----------



## NKN (Jul 20, 2015)

Check out Solivita in Poinciana FL.   About 45 minutes SW of Kissimmee.


Nkn


----------



## joewillie12 (Jul 20, 2015)

silentg said:


> Hello,
> We spent yesterday visiting an Aunt who lives in a popular 55 and older community in Florida. Was wondering if any Tuggers live in these type of communities. I am not talking about assisted living or nursing homes. These would be active adult communities. There seems to be lots to do and see, and so many clubs and activities. We qualify age wise but not sure it is for us. My sister is looking into this type of place. Just want some unbiased thoughts from any of you?
> Thanks, Silentg


 One bit of advice I can offer is really make sure you want to be in a 55+ community. The reason being is that reselling a home in a 55+ community can be more difficult and time consuming because of the age restrictions. Your limited to the amount of buyers you can sell to. I've had clients thinking they would love that type of community only to realize it wasn't for them and wanted out.... usually quickly too. I can't speak for all locations and communities as some are more desirable and sell quickly but we have quite a few here in southwest Florida and some do take awhile.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 20, 2015)

I don't know where you get your information, but age restricted housing doesn't offer necessarily offer reduced rates or lower mortgages. In fact I've never heard of lower mortgages for age restricted houses, unless somebody qualifies under the GI Plan, and that may not even be less these days. Nevada HAND provides lowered rate apartments for low income seniors, but you do have to qualify, of course.

The houses I've seen are all one story communities. The apartments are not, but all provide elevators. 

Fern



VegasBella said:


> Plenty of them here in the Vegas area. They range from being regular apartments to full subdivisions. All the age-restricted housing that I know of offers reduced rental rates or lower mortgages. The homes are designed for older people in some small ways like door knobs that are easier to open and higher toilets, things like that. Most are one-story, no stairs. Some are in golf communities so that residents can drive golf carts around (I guess that's useful for people who have lost their driver's licenses). Age-restricted communities seem like a pretty good idea for many older folk who can live independently.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 20, 2015)

We do have CC & Rs, and that is something that you should check out before moving into a planned community. You should obtain a copy of the CC & Rs, and read them carefully.

I can accept "the rules" because it keeps our neighborhoods looking nice. Is some of it picky? Yup. Can I live with it? Most assuredly. Do I ever "break the rules?" Yes, and I think many people do, but in small ways and only occasionally.

About people dying in age restricted communities...I've lived here twelve years now, and many people I've known have died, including spouses of friends of mine. It is a fact of life if you live in a place where many people in their seventies, eighties and nineties live, and even younger. People die. I will die some day, too.  

But living in this place means that when my husband died I have close friends who understand. Our community is as Pat Hart says hers is. Everybody moved here from somewhere else, and it is easy to make friends.

Fern


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 20, 2015)

I live in a small gated area in a larger community. My HOA fees are about $1200. a year. We have three large community centers with meeting rooms, a theater, and more. For that we have four swimming pools including one which is "therapeutic temperature." We have bocce, tennis, pickleball, table tennis, an indoor walking track, an exercise room with all the latest equipment, exercise classes, a computer lab with classes and computers for members use, including a free fax machine. We have many clubs, including lifelong learning, current events, both major political parties, veterans, finance, and all the arts and crafts, plus maj jong, poker, pool, etc.

We also have a Community Service Club which gives people who need it rides to the doctor's or the grocery store. They provide volunteers to replace furnace filters and smoke alarm batteries, and we have the largest wheelchair, cane, crutch, and medical supply library in all of Nevada. 

We don't own the golf courses, but they are in our community and we get discount rates to them.

Fern


----------



## Patri (Jul 20, 2015)

zinger1457 said:


> Make sure to read the CC&R's of the HOA thoroughly and be willing to abide by all the rules.  Some rules may seem trivial, like restricting how long you can keep your garage doors open, but they will be enforced.  There's usually a group of retirees in these community that have way too much time on their hands and spend their day walking around the neighborhoods looking for violations.



That can be true in any subdivision that has an HOA. And they don't have to be retirees.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 21, 2015)

I found the remark about southwest Florida interesting, we couldn't find 55 and over communities in southwest Florida and were told they did not go over in this area.  We only found one in Fort Myers.  We did not look in mobile home parks only only in typical home communities.

as far as resale, our community sells very fast.  My sister tried to buy two different homes, both sold ont he first day and both had several offers.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 21, 2015)

Our problem is homes are NOT selling here where we live and my biggest fear is that after we retire, as we age we won't be able to sell our home so we can buy into a 55+ community. We live in an isolated rural area in the woods with no friends or family and if the time comes we can't drive we will really be screwed.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 21, 2015)

Patri said:


> That can be true in any subdivision that has an HOA. And they don't have to be retirees.



We currently live in a subdivision that is very strict, one of my neighbors went on vacation for two weeks and it rained like crazy in that time frame and their weeds grew to over a half inch and they were fined.

I don't think any 55+ location could have more rules then were I'm currently at, but I will be reading any and all rules and reg's prior to moving in to ensure I have no issues….

My goal is to buy a place 5 years prior to retiring so that we can do updates and such while we are still working.  Did anyone else do something similar?


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jul 21, 2015)

In Sun City Hilton Head, several houses on my street sold within two weeks. There is very limited resale inventory and minimal rentals because owners either rent to the same people over and over or are living in their own homes.  I wanted to build so all our neighbors would be on the younger side.  We bought and built when I was 51 years old. Some of my neighbors are more active than me.


----------



## joewillie12 (Jul 21, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> I found the remark about southwest Florida interesting, we couldn't find 55 and over communities in southwest Florida and were told they did not go over in this area.  We only found one in Fort Myers.  We did not look in mobile home parks only only in typical home communities.
> 
> as far as resale, our community sells very fast.  My sister tried to buy two different homes, both sold ont he first day and both had several offers.


There were 121 active listings and 88 pending sales as of this morning in adult communities in Fort Myers, Cape Coral, Naples area. I excluded all the mobile home parks and manufactured home adult communities as there are a ton of those. There are quite a few 55+ communities in southwest Florida with the majority being more older and smaller in stature and not gated unlike The Villages and Sun City that some have mentioned.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 21, 2015)

joewillie12 said:


> There were 121 active listings and 88 pending sales as of this morning in adult communities in Fort Myers, Cape Coral, Naples area. I excluded all the mobile home parks and manufactured home adult communities as there are a ton of those. There are quite a few 55+ communities in southwest Florida with the majority being more older and smaller in stature and not gated unlike The Villages and Sun City that some have mentioned.


what are the names of the adult communities?   I remember one on colonial in fort myers, not called sun city anymore.  I never looked in Cape Coral, so I may have missed if there are a lot there.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 21, 2015)

The option I have chosen is a CCRC (Continuing Care Retirement Community).  Although I only live there some of the time I have maintained a condo at Trinity Terrace in Fort Worth since I retired in 2001. Sometimes I live there; sometimes I don't.  When not actually living there I stop by for meals about 3 times a week (the food is outstanding), to check my mail, and to socialize.  

Trinity Terrace, like all CCRCs, has 3 levels of residence:  Independent Living, Extended Living and Skilled Nursing Care.  You move from one to the other if necessary. Trinity Terrace is managed by Pacific Retirement Services in Medford, OR and is accredited by the Continuing Care Accreditation Commission.

George


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 21, 2015)

How much do all these options cost to purchase? I know Continuing care communities are very expensive and the independent sections don't seem to have pools and activities that the over 55 communities have. As for buying something before you retire- good idea. Lots of people do it. Unfortunately, we couldn't afford to do it. 

Also, a friend of ours, who is retired,  just bought something in Fla. before his house up here sold. It is still for sale months later with no prospects so far. Although he can afford it, we can't be put in a situation like that ourselves when the time comes.

Everything in New England that I have seen so far that I like is for very wealthy people. Either that or mobile homes- and that is not for me.

This retirement-moving thing is going to be a lot harder than I thought.


----------



## joewillie12 (Jul 21, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> what are the names of the adult communities?   I remember one on colonial in fort myers, not called sun city anymore.  I never looked in Cape Coral, so I may have missed if there are a lot there.


 Hi rapmarks, I did a quick count of the 55+ communities around the Lee/ Collier area. I got to 30 and stopped but a few that may come to mind are Heritage Cove, Myerlee Manor, Seven Lakes and Whiskey Creek. The 55+ over in Cape Coral are more on the condo complex design. Older,smaller,on the water,not many amenities but considered 55+ communities.  Sun City is now Colonial Country Club but I believe there are Sun City's all over the place. Closest one is off 75 going towards Tampa I think? I would be happy to send you an email of everything available that is on our mls. Price range from about 50-300k. Pm me if interested. Joe


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 21, 2015)

no I am very happy where I am.    I just remember not being able to find anything for 55 and over when we looked years ago, the only one available was then sun city now Colonial Country Club.  noone showed us the smaller communities you mentioned.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 21, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> How much do all these options cost to purchase? I know Continuing care communities are very expensive and the independent sections don't seem to have pools and activities that the over 55 communities have.



I paid $70,000 (non-refundable) entry fee for a one bedroom condo when I bought in 2001.  At that time monthly fees were approximately $1,600.  Today they are approximately $2,000.  The good news is that almost half the monthly fee is tax deductible as "Prepaid Medical Expenses" on my FIT. Today the entry fees range from $350,000 to $400,000 depending if you elect for your heirs to get 70%, 80% or 90% of it back when you die.  My heirs get nothing of the $70,000 I paid.  And yes, Trinity Terrace has a great pool and a multitude of day trips and other activities.

George


----------



## joewillie12 (Jul 21, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> no I am very happy where I am.    I just remember not being able to find anything for 55 and over when we looked years ago, the only one available was then sun city now Colonial Country Club.  noone showed us the smaller communities you mentioned.


 Great to hear you made a good choice and are happy. I came down 23 years ago. One of my better choices that I've made. Left the cold and snow and never looked back.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 21, 2015)

joewillie12 said:


> Great to hear you made a good choice and are happy. I came down 23 years ago. One of my better choices that I've made. Left the cold and snow and never looked back.



this made me remember going to a real estate agent in Port Charlotte or North Port.  When we told her we wanted a community with activities, and things like bridge  etc.  she told us quite seriously, that she never heard of such a thing but that we should go around and leave flyers in all the neighbors houses and invite them for bridge and dinner.


----------



## joewillie12 (Jul 21, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> this made me remember going to a real estate agent in Port Charlotte or North Port.  When we told her we wanted a community with activities, and things like bridge  etc.  she told us quite seriously, that she never heard of such a thing but that we should go around and leave flyers in all the neighbors houses and invite them for bridge and dinner.


Yes, Port Charlotte definitely runs a little slower pace then it's neighbors to the south. I checked out that area as well and remember saying to wifey this is what they must mean by "God's waiting room". I drove through PC a few weeks ago to go to Boca Grande and it looks exactly the same as it did 25 years ago. I have friends now that live in PC and wished they would have come down a little further towards Lee.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 21, 2015)

We are going to sell our big home (3000sqft) when my youngest graduates from high school in 3 years and take half of that money and purchase a small condo to live in in MI and use the remaining balance to purchase a condo in a 55+ community.

I want to purchase while we are still working so that I can figure out how much more we will need to save prior to retiring...


----------



## Pat H (Jul 21, 2015)

55+ communities are very active. We have state champion tennis/softball teams. Pickleball has the largest membership. The orthopedists are making a fortune.  We have a couple here (she's 104 & he's 99) who go to the ballroom dancing club every Friday. They both go to the gym and she does yoga and circuit training. There is no way I can keep up with them. You can just sit in your house and do nothing or have a calendar that's chuck full. 

Like Fern said, everyone is from somewhere else. In true it's a small world fashion, two of my best friends are people I "met" through TUG and will soon be living here full time - Ann-Marie & her husband Pete. Fern is another great friend who I met thru TUG and helped me make my decision to move to SCHH. Wow, what would I do without TUG?


----------



## Pat H (Jul 21, 2015)

Forgot to mention that homes/villas here are in great demand right now. Villas especially are selling within a few days since there are fewer of them. Home prices have increased dramatically. The villa I bought in 2008 for $151,000 is now selling for $215,000. I only hope that when I no longer need it, the prices are still up there.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 21, 2015)

i just saw the list of recent solds in our community.   the home we checked out for my sister, not only sold in one hour, but it went a few thousand over asking.  

my neighborhood up north is so unfriendly; i have lived here 28 years and know maybe three neighbors.  the neighborhood in Florida is friendly, people ask about you.  If something happens, i hope it happens there where someone might help us out.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 21, 2015)

Joe33426 said:


> This is what we've come up with also.  Although we just "qualified" for this as an option, I would be well below the age requirement and don't think I'm ready for this type of lifestyle, yet....  We wouldn't use the amenities at this point in our lives and I hate paying for stuff we don't use.
> 
> I think a big consideration in the decision are the HOA fees for these types of communities which can be in the ~$500 per month area depending on the amenities.  Add a golf course, and the fees can really add up.  Add 24 hours gated entries $$$.  Condo fees in South Florida 55+ can range from $300 to $900 per month.  You have to ask yourself if the amenities are things you'll likely use, because if not, you're paying for the social director, yoga classes, movie night, etc. even if you don't attend.



Fees definitely depend on where you are.  In our Arizona community, we have many golf courses, 4 rec. centers with indoor/outdoor pools, an incredible woodshop and metalshop, over 400 clubs, etc.  Our yearly fee is $400.00 per owner, and that covers everything but golf, and golf fees are heavily reduced.  (If the house is in the name of only one owner, only the owner pays; the other "resident" is not charged automatically; if the "resident" wants to use the facilities, then another fee is required--but I know lots of people who have the dwelling in only one name and then choose on a year by year basis whether they will register the "resident.")  In our community, all homes are "regular" construction--no mobile homes of any sort.  We do have a few apartments on one of the golf courses; they were originally used by people who came to check-out the development and wanted to stay there to see if they liked it, but there aren't many.

Having looked literally all over the country (below the snow line) at 55+ communities, I can say that they vary tremendously (from mobile home parks to one that has no clubs, etc., but is just a "country club" around the golf course); if you're thinking it might be a good idea, look at a lot of them in the areas you might be interested in.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 21, 2015)

PStreet1 said:


> Fees definitely depend on where you are.  In our Arizona community, we have many golf courses, 4 rec. centers with indoor/outdoor pools, an incredible woodshop and metalshop, over 400 clubs, etc.  Our yearly fee is $400.00 per owner, and that covers everything but golf, and golf fees are heavily reduced.  (If the house is in the name of only one owner, only the owner pays; the other "resident" is not charged automatically; if the "resident" wants to use the facilities, then another fee is required--but I know lots of people who have the dwelling in only one name and then choose on a year by year basis whether they will register the "resident.")  In our community, all homes are "regular" construction--no mobile homes of any sort.  We do have a few apartments on one of the golf courses; they were originally used by people who came to check-out the development and wanted to stay there to see if they liked it, but there aren't many.
> 
> Having looked literally all over the country (below the snow line) at 55+ communities, I can say that they vary tremendously (from mobile home parks to one that has no clubs, etc., but is just a "country club" around the golf course); if you're thinking it might be a good idea, look at a lot of them in the areas you might be interested in.



pat, can i ask if there are any monthly fees from the yearly fee your paying... Your development sounds right up my alley, as Arizonia is where I want to end up...

thanks


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 21, 2015)

bogey21 said:


> I paid $70,000 (non-refundable) entry fee for a one bedroom condo when I bought in 2001.  At that time monthly fees were approximately $1,600.  Today they are approximately $2,000.  The good news is that almost half the monthly fee is tax deductible as "Prepaid Medical Expenses" on my FIT. Today the entry fees range from $350,000 to $400,000 depending if you elect for your heirs to get 70%, 80% or 90% of it back when you die.  My heirs get nothing of the $70,000 I paid.  And yes, Trinity Terrace has a great pool and a multitude of day trips and other activities.
> 
> George



Well, you did well at $70,000. Now, $350,000 to $400,000- no way could we do that. We wouldn't have anything left to live on. LOL! Plus- $2000 per month? Yikes!


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 21, 2015)

One thing to consider when buying into one of these places is resale. Right now there is a large market interested in these homes because of all the baby boomers, but that won't always be the case. If the community is really strict about the age restrictions then you (or your heirs) may have trouble selling, renting out, or using the property.


----------



## Carol C (Jul 21, 2015)

zinger1457 said:


> Make sure to read the CC&R's of the HOA thoroughly and be willing to abide by all the rules.  Some rules may seem trivial, like restricting how long you can keep your garage doors open, but they will be enforced.  There's usually a group of retirees in these community that have way too much time on their hands and spend their day walking around the neighborhoods looking for violations.



Here they drive around in golf carts looking for violations. When I walk my dog I pull a plastic bag out of my pocket and wave it when I see a golf cart coming in my direction. They got me trained like a circus animal...wink wink. Plus I'm not interested in becoming fodder for their trash talking during card games...they can be nosey and darn catty. I guess it's the price one pays to live in a community that's affordable and near the beach. As for the resident loudmouths and gossips...:ignore:


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 22, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> pat, can i ask if there are any monthly fees from the yearly fee your paying... Your development sounds right up my alley, as Arizonia is where I want to end up...
> 
> thanks



No monthly fee; the $400 per owner is due every year on the anniversary of your purchase date.  You can't close without paying the 1st year's dues in advance.

If you don't want to do your own yard work (and it's pretty darn hot in the summer for yard work), you'll need to hire someone for that, but obviously, that's a choice.


----------



## LisaH (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Pat,
How is the real estate in Rosarito Beach? Do you still live there part time?


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 22, 2015)

PStreet1 said:


> No monthly fee; the $400 per owner is due every year on the anniversary of your purchase date.  You can't close without paying the 1st year's dues in advance.
> 
> If you don't want to do your own yard work (and it's pretty darn hot in the summer for yard work), you'll need to hire someone for that, but obviously, that's a choice.




Is there a lot of yard work?


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Jul 22, 2015)

*A couple of places in Florida*

My favourite community is Pelican Bay in Naples.  It is a federation of multiple gated communities, each with different styles of housing, e.g. high-rise condos, patio homes, low-rise condos.  They have a huge beachfront, restaurants, bars, tennis courts, pools etc.  They have a system of over-sized golf carts to transport residents between multiple stations within the boundaries of Pelican Bay.  Most of the gated communities have rules that encourage seasonal and long-term rentals so there are few transient vacationers.

Another interesting place is Cortez Park, a small 55+ community near the Cortez Bridge across the intercoastal waterway from Anna Maria Island.  You can keep your own boat there and the cost is quite reasonable.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 22, 2015)

Maple_Leaf said:


> My favourite community is Pelican Bay in Naples.  It is a federation of multiple gated communities, each with different styles of housing, e.g. high-rise condos, patio homes, low-rise condos.  They have a huge beachfront, restaurants, bars, tennis courts, pools etc.  They have a system of over-sized golf carts to transport residents between multiple stations within the boundaries of Pelican Bay.  Most of the gated communities have rules that encourage seasonal and long-term rentals so there are few transient vacationers.
> 
> Another interesting place is Cortez Park, a small 55+ community near the Cortez Bridge across the intercoastal waterway from Anna Maria Island.  You can keep your own boat there and the cost is quite reasonable.


very interesting.   Pelican Bay has to be super expensive though.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 22, 2015)

VegasBella said:


> One thing to consider when buying into one of these places is resale. Right now there is a large market interested in these homes because of all the baby boomers, but that won't always be the case. If the community is really strict about the age restrictions then you (or your heirs) may have trouble selling, renting out, or using the property.



One nice thing about the CCRCs that come with the large front end investments if it is going to be your final destination.  Your heirs will get back between 70% and 90% of your buy-in depending on the deal you took when you bought.  The CCRC doesn't  pay your heirs until they get the buy-in money from the new owner.  The process is pretty much without hassle as heirs don't have to hire a RE Agent and go through the selling process.  In addition most CCRCs have a waiting list which means heirs will get the money pretty quick.

George


----------



## Karen G (Jul 22, 2015)

I live in the same community as Fern and love it here. We were in a regular country club nearby for seven years before moving about 1.5 miles away two years ago. Best move we've ever made!

Our HOA dues are $275 per quarter and include everything but golf.

You can't beat the location with access to all Las Vegas has to offer in the way of entertainment and restaurants.  Within a drive of 3-5 hours  you can be in the beautiful national parks in Utah and Arizona or the beaches of California. Within an hour or less you can be in the scenic recreational areas of Nevada.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 22, 2015)

My dues are more than Karen's because I live in a gated area, and we therefore pay for common area maintenence (plants, streets, etc.) This includes street cleaning and maintaining, street lighting, maintaining the gate (repairing it when some doofus hits it), etc.

There are a few things that our dues do not include. We have entertainment in our theater, either from our performing arts or outside groups. Most of the tickets are in the $15. range. Some of our exercise classes (but not all) have a fee of $1.-2. You can buy a punch card for this.

Most of our clubs have minor fees, $5.-15. a year. Some are free. Our Compter club's fee provides use of computers in the lab six to nine hours a day, free classes, home repair and tutoring calls for $25 and more. We have a top of the line woodworking shop, use of all the equipment is included in the dues (you have to take a safety class and pass a test to use the equipment). We have an arts and crafts room, a kiln, and more, all included. There's much more.

Fern



Karen G said:


> I live in the same community as Fern and love it here. We were in a regular country club nearby for seven years before moving about 1.5 miles away two years ago. Best move we've ever made!
> 
> Our HOA dues are $275 per quarter and include everything but golf.
> 
> You can't beat the location with access to all Las Vegas has to offer in the way of entertainment and restaurants.  Within a drive of 3-5 hours  you can be in the beautiful national parks in Utah and Arizona or the beaches of California. Within an hour or less you can be in the scenic recreational areas of Nevada.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 22, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Is there a lot of yard work?



I can only say it depends on your yard.  We had grass when we moved in, but we took it out and put in rock and zeroscaping, so in our case, not much.  The bushes have to be trimmed back pretty routinely because the hot weather makes plants really grow.

I should have said that our clubs are like the ones Fern describes:  some free, but some with a yearly charge  of $5.00-$15.00; her description gives great detail, and our community is set up the same way.


----------



## joewillie12 (Jul 22, 2015)

Maple_Leaf said:


> My favourite community is Pelican Bay in Naples.  It is a federation of multiple gated communities, each with different styles of housing, e.g. high-rise condos, patio homes, low-rise condos.  They have a huge beachfront, restaurants, bars, tennis courts, pools etc.  They have a system of over-sized golf carts to transport residents between multiple stations within the boundaries of Pelican Bay.  Most of the gated communities have rules that encourage seasonal and long-term rentals so there are few transient vacationers.
> 
> Another interesting place is Cortez Park, a small 55+ community near the Cortez Bridge across the intercoastal waterway from Anna Maria Island.  You can keep your own boat there and the cost is quite reasonable.


 You have exquisite taste my friend. Not sure the word budget has ever been or allowed to be muttered inside the gates of Naples Pelican Bay.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Jul 22, 2015)

*Naples Land Yacht Harbor*



rapmarks said:


> very interesting.   Pelican Bay has to be super expensive though.



Yes, it's expensive to own but much cheaper to rent.  If you like Naples and don't need to be on the beach a hidden spot is Naples Land Yacht Harbor on Naples Bay.  If you have a boat it is a great place.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Jul 22, 2015)

*Resident-Owned Communities*



silentg said:


> Hello,
> We spent yesterday visiting an Aunt who lives in a popular 55 and older community in Florida. Was wondering if any Tuggers live in these type of communities. I am not talking about assisted living or nursing homes. These would be active adult communities. There seems to be lots to do and see, and so many clubs and activities. We qualify age wise but not sure it is for us. My sister is looking into this type of place. Just want some unbiased thoughts from any of you?
> Thanks, Silentg



You may want to consider a "resident-owned community" where you can either be a leaseholder or a shareholder.  As a leaseholder you can put up a manufactured home on leased land.  As a shareholder you buy a share in the community, including the land.  Many of these communities have both options, so you can try it out and if you like it jump in with both feet.  Westwind in Dunedin, Florida is an example of one of these places but there are dozens if not hundreds in Florida alone.  The concept should be familiar to Tuggers who are used to owner-controlled vs. developer-controlled timeshares.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 22, 2015)

when we started looking we were at a 55 and over community near the Villages.  The people hadn't moved in yet and were selling.   Their daughter and son in law were both deployed to Afghanistan  they were going to take care of the children and were not allowed to in that community.    When my daughter had her second baby, she came and stayed with me for 12 weeks.   It was allowed because we were not in a 55 and older community.  It was really great because I could help, she could give the older one a lot of attention.

Maple Leaf, I wonder what kind of rent is charged in pelican Bay?


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 22, 2015)

LisaH said:


> Hi Pat,
> How is the real estate in Rosarito Beach? Do you still live there part time?



We still live here half the year.  If you're wanting to be right on the water--maybe 30 yards--you can do it for $120,000 and up to the millions.  For $120,000 you'll get around 1200 sq. feet, 2 bedroom/2 bath.  The condo will be gated and have a full-time guard.  The monthly maint. fee will be $250.00 or more.  Taxes on a unit that size will be less than $100.00 a year.  You will need a visa--and I no longer remember how much the visa is, but several hundred dollars per person.  If you become a permanent resident (which you can do if you own property) that visa costs a lot....maybe $800.00....but once you have it, you never have to apply again.  You own your condo/home through a bank trust, and the fee to the bank every year is about $600.00  (but remember that your taxes are very low, so the total is still small).

We're 30 miles south of the border in San Diego, so most of us make regular trips back and forth:  shopping/seeing doctors/getting mail/etc.  In order to make crossing the border into the U.S. a 5 min. wait, instead of an hour or more, you would want a SENTRI pass (which also functions as a global entry at airports and gets you TSA pre-check), and the cost for that is about $125.00 for a 5 year card.

The picture by my name is our view from every room but the 2nd bedroom and bath (and that bedroom has a different ocean view); we're about 35 feet from the water.


----------



## Nancy (Jul 22, 2015)

*Dunedin*

Interesting seeing Maple-Leaf post about Dunedin.  We live in Dunedin part-time in a condo.  It is a 55 plus community and not real large.  A few activities, but not too many.  We love our condo and love Dunedin.

Nancy


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Jul 22, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> Maple Leaf, I wonder what kind of rent is charged in pelican Bay?



It's all over the map.  I saw on VRBO a 3BR/2BA 1400 sq. ft. unit in Pebble Creek for Jan-Mar 2016 for $16,500.  Split it with another couple and you have winter 2016 in Naples for $8,250.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 22, 2015)

A friend of mine and his wife live in a 55+ community in Banning CA about 35 miles from my home. We have visited there. The community is huge with over 3,000 homes from condos to 3,000 sq. ft detached homes. It is a gated community with every amenity imaginable. Several golf courses. 

The community is very attractive and well maintained. The price of the homes and HOA fees are pretty low. My froend and wife are very happy there.

Having said that, a senior community is not for us. They just don't have any appeal at all for us.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 23, 2015)

John,
3000 rooftops isn't huge. We have just more that 7100 where I live, and about 95% are detached homes. The other few are duets. And we aren't the largest "over 55" community in our state. And we aren't huge, The Villages in Florida, now THAT is huge.

And they aren't for everybody.

Fern


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 23, 2015)

Maple_Leaf said:


> It's all over the map.  I saw on VRBO a 3BR/2BA 1400 sq. ft. unit in Pebble Creek for Jan-Mar 2016 for $16,500.  Split it with another couple and you have winter 2016 in Naples for $8,250.




We  have a villa we rent out for the winter.   I would be infuriated if I rented to one couple and they brought another couple for the winter.    
A standard lease specifies exactly who resides in the rental.  I am also wondering if the 11% tax is included in that price.


----------



## cgeidl (Jul 23, 2015)

*Looked at many Del Webb's before deciding*

We lived for 10 years in Sun City Grand in AZ, the nicest in our opinion of the many communities we visited in Del Webb and others. Before that we lived in CA and when we moved we did not notice much difference in the community. Never saw children except getting into cars being chauffeured somewhere. We moved back to Ca to be closer to two new grandchildren and live in a regular neighborhood with lots of children who we only see getting in and out of cars. Not much difference from our standpoint.
What I think is more critical is the age of the community and the average age of the residents. The older retirement communities near us had problems keeping up their facilities and raisin HOA type  fees. Ours was newer and didn't have that problem Also we have friends living in a community of people with the average age in the low 80's now. Hard to get people out for golf and tennis.The community we lived in required one resident to be at least 55 but we voted on lowering the age to 45 and it passed by a wide majority


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 23, 2015)

the old man (and TUG founder) has been living in the villages (fl) for years now and couldnt be happier.  the level of organization/activities/etc there is absolutely staggering.

that place is like its own country tucked away in central florida!  I am pretty sure they are tickling at 100 thousand homes...with no plans of slowing down.  development there goes on day and night.

and they even have their own Timeshare group =)


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 23, 2015)

cgeidl said:


> We lived for 10 years in Sun City Grand in AZ, the nicest in our opinion of the many communities we visited in Del Webb and others. Before that we lived in CA and when we moved we did not notice much difference in the community. Never saw children except getting into cars being chauffeured somewhere. We moved back to Ca to be closer to two new grandchildren and live in a regular neighborhood with lots of children who we only see getting in and out of cars. Not much difference from our standpoint.
> What I think is more critical is the age of the community and the average age of the residents. The older retirement communities near us had problems keeping up their facilities and raisin HOA type  fees. Ours was newer and didn't have that problem Also we have friends living in a community of people with the average age in the low 80's now. Hard to get people out for golf and tennis.The community we lived in required one resident to be at least 55 but we voted on lowering the age to 45 and it passed by a wide majority


this is truly a concern:  we noticed it in Sun City when we visited our mother in law.  We saw 80 year olds waking very slowly and wearing winter coats if it was 65 degrees.

we are not an age restricted community, and our newspaper just said that each year for the past 5 years we have had more than 50 property sales so more than 25 percent of the 966 homes have sold.  It said that the new owners are younger than the previous owners and are more active.  I think that is what keeps the community vibrant.   plus we do have children, but not a lot.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 24, 2015)

*virtual 55+ communities*

Well, this is a concept that I haven't heard about before, but it's intriguing.  I saw the link on CNBC.com.

http://www.bankrate.com/finance/retirement/benefits-of-virtual-retirement-villages-1.aspx

Sue


----------



## cissy (Jul 24, 2015)

Out of curiosity, I went to the Village Connections site to see if there was a listing of locations.  I couldn't find any information on where these might be.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 24, 2015)

cgeidl said:


> What I think is more critical is the age of the community and the average age of the residents. The older retirement communities near us had problems keeping up their facilities and raisin HOA type  fees.



Two thoughts.  The average age at my CCRC must be a little North of 80.  There are many residents between 90 and 100.  Yes, I said 100.  People are definitely living longer.  It makes me glad I have an annuity rather than a large net worth to manage.  

Keeping the facilities up to date is not a problem because future residents have to prove adequate financial resources before moving in.  In addition the CCRC has a Foundation that will cover the cost for Residents who exhaust their resources unless they inappropriately squandered them.

George


----------



## ilene13 (Jul 24, 2015)

We are in the process of moving to Lakewood Ranch, Florida--near Sarasota.  We are moving into a gated "Lifestyle Community."  It is not actually a 55+ community but I do not think there are many if any children in our particular community.  There are other gated communities in Lakewood Ranch that have schools and children, etc.  I prefer not to be around other people's children as I just retired after 42 years in public education (high school math teacher then assistant principal).  We  originally thought we were going to move to the Delray Beach area and the new builds in 55+ communities started at about 400k-800k.  My husband is joining a medical group in the Sarasota area so that is why Lakewood Ranch.  We are building a villa.  Our community is no where near as large as the Villages or Sun Cities.  When completed it will have 3 club houses, golf course (already done) and many activities.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 24, 2015)

I have passed the signs for Lakewood Ranch and wondered about it.

and Nancy,  we missed out on Dunedin last April, but we are staying in Bellaire Beach and should be able to visit Dunedin Thanksgiving week.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 6, 2019)

Hi, I know I'm bringing back an old thread, but I'm heading to AZ at the end of the month for a business trip and I decided to add a few days of vacation onto the trip.  I thought I might look at a few homes in Sun City-Grand.  Does anyone have any recommendations.

I'm still thinking I want to retire in FL , but since I really do love AZ, I figure it would not hurt to look around...

The big reason I wanted to bring this thread back is I was reading a few threads from Fern and I remembered how nice she was to me when I first joined tug.


----------



## silentg (Feb 6, 2019)

Let me know how you like Arizona, we are going there next year on a TUG exchange. Never been!


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 6, 2019)

silentg said:


> Let me know how you like Arizona, we are going there next year on a TUG exchange. Never been!



Returned from AZ on Monday... It's in an arid-zona.
The Scottsdale TPC would be a desert, but for watering.
Then again, some folks like it dry...  and misting sprays.
Also, there's that hole in the ground... Grand Canyon.
Frank LLoyd Wright's Taliesin West was also worth a visit.
.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 7, 2019)

Talent312 said:


> Returned from AZ on Monday... It's desert like.
> The Scottsdale TPC would be a desert, but for watering.
> Then again, some folks like it dry...  and misting sprays.
> Also, there's that hole in the ground... Grand Canyon.
> ...



I lived in Phoenix AZ and Coral Springs ( Ft. Lauderdale metro ) for several years. I far prefer Arizona because of weather and it is more interesting. However if the beaches are important to you than Florida is hard to beat. Of course we far prefer California but Arizona would be our second choice.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 7, 2019)

silentg said:


> Let me know how you like Arizona, we are going there next year on a TUG exchange. Never been!



My company bought a plant there last year, so I've been back there 3 times since June of 2018.  I do love that area... I really love Scottsdale AZ but could never afford to retire there --- too expensive.  I have been visiting Scottsdale for quite some time, we started going there in 2004 and every couple of years we would go back.

So far on my excursions, I've been to Sedona --- love that area --- Tucson - the home of University of Arizona, wasn't so crazy for this area.

My only negative for AZ is that I love the beach and water.  Arizona is called the desert for a reason, but its oh so beautiful


----------



## Brett (Feb 7, 2019)

My mother's Norther Virginia condo has slowly evolved into a retirement center.  There is now a doctor and dentist on the ground floor, food delivery, community center with book clubs, exercise, activities, etc.  Nearby are senior care agencies for in-home services (medical, transportation)


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 7, 2019)

We, too, are now starting to look for a retirement place. We really wanted it to be New Hampshire, but so far we cannot find a home we like that we can afford. I really want an adult only community and it seems there are few resales and the new ones are very expensive- at least for us they are.

Then some have outrageous HOA fees and property taxes can be high in NH depending on the town- almost as bad as here in NY- just a little better.

A lot of stand alone homes there in our price range are stuck in the 80's. I am not going into a home with an old kitchen and bathrooms, etc. when I have everything updated here in our home right now. Many do not have central ac or garages-or have disgusting dirty carpet throughout,-stuff like that- nothing I see on line grabs me- EXCEPT ones that are over our price range, of course.

I was cooking on our stove yesterday and thinking how I would have to be using some other crappy stove that is not as nice as mine. When our power went out a few weeks ago two days in a row I was so happy to have our generator kick right on. Am I going to get this in another home in our price range in NH? Apparently not. Upsetting.

Not that our home is so great- but it is better than what we have seen so far there.

Then there are the CCRC's which are also expensive and not a lot of good affordable choices. We do not want to live in an apartment- never have and never will- until we get to the assisted living age and have to.

I  see that in Florida there are tons of affordable options but we are not Florida people, though I love the idea of having use of a pool year round and the ocean. But- no mountains- not for us. I know- North Carolina has mountains- but I don't know. I know a few people who moved there for retirement and then moved out- didn't like it.

I also have considered Nevada, Idaho, etc. But I am already overwhelmed with trying to figure out how to move just a couple of states away, never mind across the country. And I am not crazy about being so far away from people we know- even though we don't see them here in NY- we are within driving distance. And, of course, our son is in New Hampshire.

I really love Vermont but they tax SS and your estate and everything else, though it seems to me that housing and property taxes are a little more affordable than NH, but not by much.

Arizona is nice also, but one thing I was always leery of moving to a desert area because of the "water" issues. I just have a thing about lack of water-I know I am probably being silly. And we do like seasons- too much heat makes us lethargic. We would probably stay inside with the ac all the time. Then again- if we had use of a pool- I would be in there. But that would be it. One thing- there are a lot of sights to see in Arizona and also it is close to other western states where you can see and do some outdoor things- lots of national parks, etc.

Same with Florida- we don't do humidity well. Again- if I can be in water or ac- fine. But- that would be all I could do and hubby is not even a water person. So I know he would be in the ac with TV on everyday and that would not be good.

I now understand why most older people never move. It is too stressful. But we really have to. I have a lot of anxiety over this.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 7, 2019)

Whenever any mentions retiring in Florida...
It reminds me of these Jimmy Buffett lyrics:

Now most of the people who retire in Florida
are wrinkled and they lean on a crutch.
And mobile homes are smotherin' my keys;
Well I hate those bastards so much.
I wish a summer squall would blow them
all the way up to fantasy land.
They're ugly and square, they don't belong here.
They look a lot better as beer cans.

-- From "Migration" in A1A (1974)... _Just look at the photos..._


----------



## Pat H (Feb 7, 2019)

These are not retirement communities but Active Adult ones. We don't sit in rocking chairs all day. I live in Sun City Hilton Head. The area is growing like crazy. There is a lot to do even in the summer. I moved here not knowing anyone. I have more friends than ever. I had surgery earlier this week and I had so many people offering to help me. That wouldn't have happened up north. I hate the cold and dark winters. I love it here and hope I never have to move.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 7, 2019)

Pat H said:


> These are not retirement communities but Active Adult ones. We don't sit in rocking chairs all day. I live in Sun City Hilton Head. The area is growing like crazy. There is a lot to do even in the summer. I moved here not knowing anyone. I have more friends than ever. I had surgery earlier this week and I had so many people offering to help me. That wouldn't have happened up north. I hate the cold and dark winters. I love it here and hope I never have to move.




That looks like a nice place- I went on line to check it out. They seem to have affordable homes there also- under $200,000- and they look halfway decent. How are the taxes and association fees?

What else is there to do there besides beach and golf? We don't do golf.


----------



## Pat H (Feb 7, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> That looks like a nice place- I went on line to check it out. They seem to have affordable homes there also- under $200,000- and they look halfway decent. How are the taxes and association fees?
> 
> What else is there to do there besides beach and golf? We don't do golf.



The HOA fees for a house are $200/mo. Villas are an additional $500/mo. I don't golf either. There are all kinds of physical activities - softball, tennis, pickelball, bocce, walking/running, kayaking, etc. There are games - bridge, mahjongg, euchre, pinochle, chess, poker, etc. Then there is community theater, music guilds, dancing, singing, etc. There are clubs for just about every interest.

Most houses are over $200,000. My villa would probably sell for $215,000. My last tax bill was approx $650. That includes both the resident and senior discounts. I live on the "south" side which is Beaufort County. The "north' side is in Jasper County and real estate taxes are about double.


----------



## Panina (Feb 7, 2019)

Pat H said:


> These are not retirement communities but Active Adult ones. We don't sit in rocking chairs all day. I live in Sun City Hilton Head. The area is growing like crazy. There is a lot to do even in the summer. I moved here not knowing anyone. I have more friends than ever. I had surgery earlier this week and I had so many people offering to help me. That wouldn't have happened up north. I hate the cold and dark winters. I love it here and hope I never have to move.


Beautiful area for a great lifestyle.  I have past it many times.  Hope one day to live in a Sun City community.  They really exceed all others.


----------



## Panina (Feb 7, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> That looks like a nice place- I went on line to check it out. They seem to have affordable homes there also- under $200,000- and they look halfway decent. How are the taxes and association fees?
> 
> What else is there to do there besides beach and golf? We don't do golf.


Somewhere you could probably afford. There are other Sun City Communities also near me. All the homes are nice.  Whether you buy the least expensive home or most expensive home in a Sun City community and there is a big difference in price, everyone has access to the same amenities.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 7, 2019)

Pat H said:


> The HOA fees for a house are $200/mo. Villas are an additional $500/mo. I don't golf either. There are all kinds of physical activities - softball, tennis, pickelball, bocce, walking/running, kayaking, etc. There are games - bridge, mahjongg, euchre, pinochle, chess, poker, etc. Then there is community theater, music guilds, dancing, singing, etc. There are clubs for just about every interest.
> 
> Most houses are over $200,000. My villa would probably sell for $215,000. My last tax bill was approx $650. That includes both the resident and senior discounts. I live on the "south" side which is Beaufort County. The "north' side is in Jasper County and real estate taxes are about double.




WOW! That is super affordable! Sounds very nice!

Maybe we should reconsider the south as a possible retirement home. But oh that heat...... and flatness... and lack of seasons (no fall) and much farther from our son. but- I suppose might not be any choice in the matter since we need to move to an affordable community. We could do worse for sure.


----------



## Panina (Feb 7, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> WOW! That is super affordable! Sounds very nice!
> 
> Maybe we should reconsider the south as a possible retirement home. But oh that heat...... and flatness... and lack of seasons (no fall) and much farther from our son. but- I suppose might not be any choice in the matter since we need to move to an affordable community. We could do worse for sure.


I am further of north of Hilton Head, on the South Carolina side but in the metro Charlotte area.  Most times we do have seasons, it gets cold but warms up quickly, sometimes snow or ice but melts the next day.  Not everything is flat.  You can go a bit more west to the mountains and have more cold and snow.


----------



## Snazzylass (Feb 9, 2019)

Isn't Sun City-Grand in Surprise? If you like Scottsdale, have you considered Sun Lakes? Much easier to enjoy Scottsdale from there.
I have a friend who lives in Sun City-Grand and he is on the golf cart patrol to make sure your garage door is closed. He loves it. Plays Pickle ball and organizing bus trips to the cheap music shows at the casinos. There's good hiking up there, but there' good hiking everywhere out here.
It's different if you are retired and can avoid the crowded roadways during commute times. For working slugs like me, here's what we say about Surprise - you'll be Surprised how long it takes you to get there!
On the other hand, I have several friends who live in Maricopa, Queen Creek, East Mesa and Sun Lakes who all regularly meet for lunch in Scottsdale and the city. They volunteer at the Desert Botanical Gardens and enjoy the theaters and museums and navigate the distance easily. So, it depends what you are looking for.


----------



## DonnaD (Feb 9, 2019)

Fern,
It sounds like you found a great fit for you. Your name stands out to me because you helped me understand timesharing back in 1998 when I discovered Tug after buying our week from Club Regina. 
After paying developer price, I searched the internet to learn about what we had committed to paying.  You answered my questions and you were very helpful. Thank you! 

I am sitting on my rooftop balcony in PV enjoying the view and the warm weather and the friends among the snowbird flock at Club Regina. My 9 weeks here helps me avoid winters in Ohio. 

I am a widow 2.5 years now and I have widow-friends who come to stay with me for about half of my time here.  I share my blessings with others. I just wanted to thank you for your welcoming voice when I joined TUG.  I learned to squeeze every penny’s worth out of our investment.


----------



## Pat H (Feb 9, 2019)

DonnaD said:


> Fern,
> It sounds like you found a great fit for you. Your name stands out to me because you helped me understand timesharing back in 1998 when I discovered Tug after buying our week from Club Regina.
> After paying developer price, I searched the internet to learn about what we had committed to paying.  You answered my questions and you were very helpful. Thank you!
> 
> ...



Donna,
Fern died a few years ago.


----------



## Panina (Feb 9, 2019)

Pat H said:


> Donna,
> Fern died a few years ago.


Our great current memories of Fern are a tribute to her. I remember her from years ago when I was first introduced to TUG.


----------



## silentg (Feb 9, 2019)

How did my thread turn into a retirement home discussion?
We are going to Sedona on vacation, not moving there.
Thanks for all the replies. 
Looking forward to our visit.
Silentg


----------



## Pat H (Feb 9, 2019)

silentg said:


> How did my thread turn into a retirement home discussion?
> We are going to Sedona on vacation, not moving there.
> Thanks for all the replies.
> Looking forward to our visit.
> Silentg


Well, the title of the thread is 55 and over lifestyle communities so I guess you asked the question in the wrong place.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 9, 2019)

Panina said:


> Our great current memories of Fern are a tribute to her. I remember her from years ago when I was first introduced to TUG.



That's why I wanted to bring this post back vs starting a new thread.. I really liked Fern and she was very helpful and kind to me when I first joined Tug and had a bunch of questions... I hope her spirit can feel the love we all had for her...


----------



## silentg (Feb 9, 2019)

Pat H said:


> Well, the title of the thread is 55 and over lifestyle communities so I guess you asked the question in the wrong place.


Yes, I saw that after I posted sorry


----------



## TravelTime (Feb 9, 2019)

They should raise the age minimum on these communities. 55 is still prime time.


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 9, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> They should raise the age minimum on these communities. 55 is still prime time.


Hence it is called Active 55, not senior living community.


----------



## DonnaD (Feb 9, 2019)

Thank you! I thought that was a current thread. Now that you say that, I do remember that. She was a great source of info and support. 
Donna

QUOTE="Pat H, post: 2246204, member: 118"]Donna,
Fern died a few years ago.[/QUOTE]


----------



## TravelTime (Feb 9, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> Hence it is called Active 55, not senior living community.



I do not understand why they market these communities to 55+. Most people in their 40s, 50s and 60s can live anywhere and connect. I would think these "active" communities would be best for folks over 70.


----------



## Panina (Feb 9, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> I do not understand why they market these communities to 55+. Most people in their 40s, 50s and 60s can live anywhere and connect. I would think these "active" communities would be best for folks over 70.


I understand why.  I moved to a different state when I was in my 50’s, out of family necessity.  I live in a community where the average age is in their 30’s with lots of community activities geared towards families with young children.  I made friends with the two couples near my age.  They are still working, I am not.  I joined meetup clubs where members already had their clicks.  I have many friends all over the states but found it very hard to establish real friendships like I am use to in my 50’s.  Most people my age already have their circle of friends.

I took another friend to a Del Webb community 55 + as she was thinking of relocating to my area.  It took minutes and we met friendly people living there.  I have met others who live there  in their 50’s,  waiting in waiting rooms of doctor offices, at hair salons, manicures, etc.  Everyone near my age loves living in a 55+ and many have told me they knew no one when they moved in and now have a large circle of friends.  Many clubs and activities are only  available to those living there.

I would move to one is a second.  My other half initially would have but I said we couldn’t because his daughter was only 12 and I wanted to make sure if she had to come live with us she could.  Now he has everything he wants in the house we live and doesn’t want to move, he is more of a loner, I am not.  I believe in time I will be able to convince him if I can get in while it is being built so he gets everything he want.  All I want is lots of things to do and a larger circle of friends.

His compromise to me is traveling with me to timeshares.  Good enough compromise for now.  I will try again to convince him in our 60’s.


----------



## Pat H (Feb 9, 2019)

Not retirement or senior living communities, they are called Active Adult Communities.


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 10, 2019)

Our community does not have an age limitation but the overwhelming majority of residents are over 55
This morning we went on a walk around the loop, two miles.  On the way we passed many walkers, a few joggers, lots of bicycles .  We passed a busy tennis court, people playing racquetball on another court.  We passed a horseshoe game, and a bocce game.  Of course, we saw numerous golfers out on our course and loads of people at the five pools.  One pool had a surprise birthday party going on. We passed many people leaving the restaurant when we stopped in the pro shop to check our teetimes. We checked the card room signups also, bridge, poker, hand and foot, samba, euchre, and mahjong.  Water aerobics and tai chi and yoga groups during the week as well as the knit wits and book clubs and crafters.  We have a concierge who arranges special events at the club, entertainment, etc.
Our association dues are $235 a month and include cable tv, lawn irrigation, golf club membership, restaurant subsidy, roads, pools, tennis courts,etc.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 10, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> Our community does not have an age limitation but the overwhelming majority of residents are over 55
> This morning we went on a walk around the loop, two miles.  On the way we passed many walkers, a few joggers, lots of bicycles .  We passed a busy tennis court, people playing racquetball on another court.  We passed a horseshoe game, and a bocce game.  Of course, we saw numerous golfers out on our course and loads of people at the five pools.  One pool had a surprise birthday party going on. We passed many people leaving the restaurant when we stopped in the pro shop to check our teetimes. We checked the card room signups also, bridge, poker, hand and foot, samba, euchre, and mahjong.  Water aerobics and tai chi and yoga groups during the week as well as the knit wits and book clubs and crafters.  We have a concierge who arranges special events at the club, entertainment, etc.
> Our association dues are $235 a month and include cable tv, lawn irrigation, golf club membership, restaurant subsidy, roads, pools, tennis courts,etc.




Where? This sounds great!


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 10, 2019)

Panina said:


> I understand why.  I moved to a different state when I was in my 50’s, out of family necessity.  I live in a community where the average age is in their 30’s with lots of community activities geared towards families with young children.  I made friends with the two couples near my age.  They are still working, I am not.  I joined meetup clubs where members already had their clicks.  I have many friends all over the states but found it very hard to establish real friendships like I am use to in my 50’s.  Most people my age already have their circle of friends.
> 
> I took another friend to a Del Webb community 55 + as she was thinking of relocating to my area.  It took minutes and we met friendly people living there.  I have met others who live there  in their 50’s,  waiting in waiting rooms of doctor offices, at hair salons, manicures, etc.  Everyone near my age loves living in a 55+ and many have told me they knew no one when they moved in and now have a large circle of friends.  Many clubs and activities are only  available to those living there.
> 
> ...



I understand how both of you feel. I, like you, really want to be in an active adult community. Heck- we will be pushing 70 anyway by the time we move from here. That is also why I am looking at the CCRC's, though they are expensive.

On the other hand, I understand your husband. From what we have seen so far in NH *in our price range*, we could never have as nice a home as ours. Ours has lots of windows everywhere- beautiful scenery- woods and wildlife -central ac, whole house generator, steam shower, updated kitchen and bathrooms, porcelain Vermont Castings wood stove and the nicer type brick (not the ugly brick you see a lot in older homes) and nice wood floors throughout, a security system, ceiling fans in most of the rooms. A ground level deck and a screened in porch, an outdoor patio, a huge dog pen, big 2 car garage. Tons of land and a brook with a drive over bridge and stone walls. We ain't going to get anything close to this anywhere for like $250,000, even leaving the land out of it- which we would not expect to have in a 55+ community anyway and that's ok.

In NH, being there are long winters like here in NY, we would be spending a lot of time indoors and no way could I stand giving up what we have to living in an old and tired condo or house.

Only problem is- here there is no one else around and it gets lonely and we cannot age here. So the search will continue.


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 10, 2019)

We live in Southwest Florida.  We had a fundraiser for HopeHospice, Hats off to Golf.  96 ladies, some went all out on the hats.


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 10, 2019)

There was a clinic for lady golfers, about 25 from our subdivision went.  Only three ladies in this picture are under 70, oldest 80.


----------



## Panina (Feb 10, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I understand how both of you feel. I, like you, really want to be in an active adult community. Heck- we will be pushing 70 anyway by the time we move from here. That is also why I am looking at the CCRC's, though they are expensive.
> 
> On the other hand, I understand your husband. From what we have seen so far in NH *in our price range*, we could never have as nice a home as ours. Ours has lots of windows everywhere- beautiful scenery- woods and wildlife -central ac, whole house generator, steam shower, updated kitchen and bathrooms, porcelain Vermont Castings wood stove and the nicer type brick (not the ugly brick you see a lot in older homes) and nice wood floors throughout, a security system, ceiling fans in most of the rooms. A ground level deck and a screened in porch, an outdoor patio, a huge dog pen, big 2 car garage. Tons of land and a brook with a drive over bridge and stone walls. We ain't going to get anything close to this anywhere for like $250,000, even leaving the land out of it- which we would not expect to have in a 55+ community anyway and that's ok.
> 
> ...



I doubt we will move for another 8-10 years when we are in our later 60’s.

Wherever you end up it will be smaller but think of it as a better lifestyle.  Less to clean, less surprises in bills to maintain the property, hopefully less taxes, someone else cleaning your snow and cutting your grass or better yet go south and have warmer winters where you can go out everyday.  South will definitely get you more choices.  

My cousins live  in Florida an love the lifestyle of 55+ communities and the best they say is not being lonely as there are clubs and amenities to enjoy and  to meet friends.   When I lost my first first husband, my friends most of who were all married didnt include me in activities with the married folks.  Took alot of work to make new friends and I did.  Never want to be in that position again.  My current hopefully will live a long and healthy life but if he goes before me and we are not in a retirement community, I give everything away and buy a home in one right away.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 10, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> Our community does not have an age limitation but the overwhelming majority of residents are over 55
> This morning we went on a walk around the loop, two miles.  On the way we passed many walkers, a few joggers, lots of bicycles .  We passed a busy tennis court, people playing racquetball on another court.  We passed a horseshoe game, and a bocce game.  Of course, we saw numerous golfers out on our course and loads of people at the five pools.  One pool had a surprise birthday party going on. We passed many people leaving the restaurant when we stopped in the pro shop to check our teetimes. We checked the card room signups also, bridge, poker, hand and foot, samba, euchre, and mahjong.  Water aerobics and tai chi and yoga groups during the week as well as the knit wits and book clubs and crafters.  We have a concierge who arranges special events at the club, entertainment, etc.
> Our association dues are $235 a month and include cable tv, lawn irrigation, golf club membership, restaurant subsidy, roads, pools, tennis courts,etc.



Wow, I love the low HOA fees... Are there any homes in your neighborhood in the low $200"s?


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 10, 2019)

Snazzylass said:


> Isn't Sun City-Grand in Surprise? If you like Scottsdale, have you considered Sun Lakes? Much easier to enjoy Scottsdale from there.
> I have a friend who lives in Sun City-Grand and he is on the golf cart patrol to make sure your garage door is closed. He loves it. Plays Pickle ball and organizing bus trips to the cheap music shows at the casinos. There's good hiking up there, but there' good hiking everywhere out here.
> It's different if you are retired and can avoid the crowded roadways during commute times. For working slugs like me, here's what we say about Surprise - you'll be Surprised how long it takes you to get there!
> On the other hand, I have several friends who live in Maricopa, Queen Creek, East Mesa and Sun Lakes who all regularly meet for lunch in Scottsdale and the city. They volunteer at the Desert Botanical Gardens and enjoy the theaters and museums and navigate the distance easily. So, it depends what you are looking for.



Yes, it is in Surprise AZ...Thank you for the suggestions of Sun Lakes


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 10, 2019)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Wow, I love the low HOA fees... Are there any homes in your neighborhood in the low $200"s?


Villas, and manor homes, condos are 165 to 185


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 10, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> Villas, and manor homes, condos are 165 to 185



Dang, those are some great prices... We might be neighbors after all....thanks for all of the great help....


----------



## Snazzylass (Feb 11, 2019)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Yes, it is in Surprise AZ...Thank you for the suggestions of Sun Lakes


You're welcome! And, another popular consideration is proximity to your favorite MLB team's Spring training field. My buddy in Surprise enjoys working at the Royal's stadium. My son attended a White Sox game in Glendale. The Cubbies are in Mesa, Giants in Scottsdale, and I'm about a block from the Angels.


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 11, 2019)

I always chuckle when I hear Sun City West, my mother in law called them uppity


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 11, 2019)

Panina said:


> I understand why.  I moved to a different state when I was in my 50’s, out of family necessity.  I live in a community where the average age is in their 30’s with lots of community activities geared towards families with young children.  I made friends with the two couples near my age.  They are still working, I am not.  I joined meetup clubs where members already had their clicks.  I have many friends all over the states but found it very hard to establish real friendships like I am use to in my 50’s.  Most people my age already have their circle of friends.
> 
> I took another friend to a Del Webb community 55 + as she was thinking of relocating to my area.  It took minutes and we met friendly people living there.  I have met others who live there  in their 50’s,  waiting in waiting rooms of doctor offices, at hair salons, manicures, etc.  Everyone near my age loves living in a 55+ and many have told me they knew no one when they moved in and now have a large circle of friends.  Many clubs and activities are only  available to those living there.
> 
> ...



That’s why I really want to move to a 55+ community.  I feel that when you move to another state in your 60’s ( which is what I will be when I retire) it’s hard to make friends. 

I want to be an active retiree


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 11, 2019)

We live in a resort-like community where there are more retirees than working folks, guessing something like 4:1.  Between our neighbors in our condo building and the sports and social club, we make alot of friends who are similarly retired and some whom we consider as close friends.  It does not need to be labelled as active 55+, for a community to be mainly for retirees.  We love where we live.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 11, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> Villas, and manor homes, condos are 165 to 185




This is the price range we need.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 11, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> We live in a resort-like community where there are more retirees than working folks, guessing something like 4:1.  Between our neighbors in our condo building and the sports and social club, we make alot of friends who are similarly retired and some whom we consider as close friends.  It does not need to be labelled as active 55+, for a community to be mainly for retirees.  We love where we live.




I still keep your community on my list of possibilities. Right now I am so confused thinking about it all the time- where to move- what to do- how to do it.


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 11, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I still keep your community on my list of possibilities. Right now I am so confused thinking about it all the time- where to move- what to do- how to do it.


It is a big decision.  We looked for four years or more.


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 12, 2019)

We moved to one in Tenneessee about 6 months ago and love it.  We are in our early 70s and have met so many nice people and have wonderful neighbors.  The one we moved to is relatively new and still growing.  It is just south on Nashville.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 12, 2019)

riverdees05 said:


> We moved to one in Tenneessee about 6 months ago and love it.  We are in our early 70s and have met so many nice people and have wonderful neighbors.  The one we moved to is relatively new and still growing.  It is just south on Nashville.




Did you move out of state? Are you in close proximity to family at all?


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 12, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> It is a big decision.  We looked for four years or more.



I took the 4 years before I retired (1) to check out CCRCs in 4 different states; (2) to understand the tax situation in these states; and (3) to understand the financial implications of moving into a CCRC.  If all goes well, this should be one's last move and it needs to be done right...

George


----------



## lovetotravel77 (Feb 12, 2019)

We are hoping to semi retire to the Orlando area to begin, still good employment drivers in Orlando. We will rent for a year or two and if we don't like it for some reason, we will look on the West Coast, Tampa area, another good area for employment. Both cities have good hospitals, important for us. We are planning to eventually purchase in Florida, no income tax, no estate tax, relatively low real estate tax compared to the tri state area. We hopefully will be lucky enough to get a short term rental for 2 months in the summer to spend with our kids and hopefully future grandchildren back in NJ.  Hopefully, will be the "best of both worlds".  Now with the Tax Reform cap of $10K of state and local tax, we are getting killed. Tired of cold, shoveling. We are very active people and miss the outdoors for 6 months a year, too cold to spend quality time outside.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 12, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> Villas, and manor homes, condos are 165 to 185



[QUOTE="mpumilia, post: 2247290, member: 45443"This is the price range we need.[/QUOTE]

So true.  I really want to purchase a place under $200K.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 12, 2019)

I am reading a book right now entitled: "Your Home Sweet Home: How to Decide Whether You Should Stay or Move in Retirement."

We already know we should move, but this book covers everything you should consider and I only just started it, but it seems like it will be helpful. It was written by a Financial Planner with a holistic perspective.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 12, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I am reading a book right now entitled: "Your Home Sweet Home: How to Decide Whether You Should Stay or Move in Retirement."
> 
> We already know we should move, but this book covers everything you should consider and I only just started it, but it seems like it will be helpful. It was written by a Financial Planner with a holistic perspective.



Thanks, I just ordered the book


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 12, 2019)

I’ll order it too. I’ve never been big on self help books, but in this situation, I admit I need a hand helping me shovel my way through things.


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 12, 2019)

Newspaper reported housing prices have dropped since last year especially resales in fort Myers area


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 12, 2019)

We lucked out.  2 years before we retired, my husband wanted to get out of California very badly and even though we were not retired yet, he begged me to let him dream of being away from California by buying a retirement home in another state.  He wanted to look at Florida, Georgia, South Carolina and Texas.  I said absolutely no to any of these places as hurricanes, tornadoes and humidity are deal breakers for me.  I went online and searched for best cities to retire.  The number 1 city that was listed, is where we ended buying a home, without having visited the city in the past.  I looked at MLS and found beautiful homes.  Showed to my husband and we booked air tickets to fly in on Wed morning and leave on Thursday afternoon.  Found a realtor who had several listings and he said he would clear his calendar for Wednesday and Thursday morning.  He is the owner of a top realty in the area with 60 agents working for him. 

He showed us a few that we saw online and several others that he thought we might like.  We picked the home that we wanted to buy and flew back on Thursday.  It worked out very well.  We love where we live now.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 13, 2019)

I’ve subscribed on line to the Naples Times and I saw that mentioned


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 13, 2019)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I’ve subscribed on line to the Naples Times and I saw that mentioned


The one I mentioned 1770 square feet on golf course, lake view,  nice condition, updated, came down thirty thousand sold for $179500 with most of the furniture. But we do not have water access which you want.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 13, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> We lucked out.  2 years before we retired, my husband wanted to get out of California very badly and even though we were not retired yet, he begged me to let him dream of being away from California by buying a retirement home in another state.  He wanted to look at Florida, Georgia, South Carolina and Texas.  I said absolutely no to any of these places as hurricanes, tornadoes and humidity are deal breakers for me.  I went online and searched for best cities to retire.  The number 1 city that was listed, is where we ended buying a home, without having visited the city in the past.  I looked at MLS and found beautiful homes.  Showed to my husband and we booked air tickets to fly in on Wed morning and leave on Thursday afternoon.  Found a realtor who had several listings and he said he would clear his calendar for Wednesday and Thursday morning.  He is the owner of a top realty in the area with 60 agents working for him.
> 
> He showed us a few that we saw online and several others that he thought we might like.  We picked the home that we wanted to buy and flew back on Thursday.  It worked out very well.  We love where we live now.




Wow! I just love that! Exciting! That is what I wish we could do right now! In fact- I wanted to do it like 15 years ago! LOL!

Our only issue is we need to sell our home for the money to buy another place and we also can't afford 2 homes at once anyway, otherwise it would have been a done deal by now. 

It must be so wonderful to love where you live and be settled in! I am hoping to have that feeling someday soon!


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 13, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Wow! I just love that! Exciting! That is what I wish we could do right now! In fact- I wanted to do it like 15 years ago! LOL!
> 
> Our only issue is we need to sell our home for the money to buy another place and we also can't afford 2 homes at once anyway, otherwise it would have been a done deal by now.
> 
> It must be so wonderful to love where you live and be settled in! I am hoping to have that feeling someday soon!


We did have cash flow issue in buying this home as well.  My old home that was planned to be sold in 2008 when we bought our new California home, was unsold due to the real estate crash.  I ended up renting it out.  I took a home equity loan against that property plus pulled cash from our reserve account to cover this purchase.  After the purchase of our current home went through, I sold that rental home instead of waiting for a couple more years before selling it as I did not want to be in debt.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 13, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> We did have cash flow issue in buying this home as well. Our home was on the market for like 9 months. Plus we had also purchased a condo investment property- another disaster-( that same year.) My old home that was planned to be sold in 2008 when we bought our new California home, was unsold due to the real estate crash.  I ended up renting it out.  I took a home equity loan against that property plus pulled cash from our reserve account to cover this purchase.  After the purchase of our current home went through, I sold that rental home instead of waiting for a couple more years before selling it as I did not want to be in debt.




Ugh. Yeah. I know how that is. We signed the contract for our current home before our previous home sold. There was a crash then as well- 1987. (Our timing for things is never right. Just the kind of luck we have). We ended up having to take out a "blanket" mortgage- something different from a bridge loan. Our bank was kind enough to let us have the double mortgage - and when the first house finally did sell we just paid it back to the bank and ended up with just the mortgage on our current home. Thankfully we were only with two mortgages for a couple of months. Great because I was 6 months pregnant at that time and would soon being going out on maternity leave!  We also had a land lot for sale behind the first house that we ended up having to take a big hit on because we got ourselves into this situation and needed the money. (We even took a big hit tax wise because the tax laws for vacant land were different then. In fact- the laws were changed to be more favorable the following year. Figures. Again- our luck with timing!). But at least we were young and both working and could handle it. Now we are in a different stage of life.

Our attorney told us to never, ever, ever do that again- never buy a another home without selling your home first- unless you have the money to handle it all, of course. It was just that we were so sure that it would sell because where we were living was a hot market at the time but then things turned quickly. Of course, a few years later- the market there was on fire again and that area grew in leaps and bounds since! But naturally, we didn't benefit from it. Just not lucky that way.

Lesson learned. That is why when people tell us to float money- like our emergency fund or brokerage account funds- to buy another home before our home sells- I cringe. And considering the market here, as well as our ages (and our luck!), I don't feel we could take that kind of chance.

But at least you were able to sell your old home fairly quickly- so that worked out great for you!


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 13, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Ugh. Yeah. I know how that is. We signed the contract for our current home before our previous home sold. There was a crash then as well- 1987. (Our timing for things is never right. Just the kind of luck we have). We ended up having to take out a "blanket" mortgage- something different from a bridge loan. Our bank was kind enough to let us have the double mortgage - and when the first house finally did sell we just paid it back to the bank and ended up with just the mortgage on our current home. Thankfully we were only with two mortgages for a couple of months. Great because I was 6 months pregnant at that time and would soon being going out on maternity leave!  We also had a land lot for sale behind the first house that we ended up having to take a big hit on because we got ourselves into this situation and needed the money. (We even took a big hit tax wise because the tax laws for vacant land were different then. In fact- the laws were changed to be more favorable the following year. Figures. Again- our luck with timing!). But at least we were young and both working and could handle it. Now we are in a different stage of life.
> 
> Our attorney told us to never, ever, ever do that again- never buy a another home without selling your home first- unless you have the money to handle it all, of course. It was just that we were so sure that it would sell because where we were living was a hot market at the time but then things turned quickly. Of course, a few years later- the market there was on fire again and that area grew in leaps and bounds since! But naturally, we didn't benefit from it. Just not lucky that way.
> 
> ...


That home was one of the cheapest houses in a highly sought after area and it sold quickly.  Actually come to think of it, we did not pull money from a reserve account 'cos we did not have one (LOL), but rather I had to open a LMA (Loan Management Account) against my investments so that I did not need to liquidate it to buy the home.  I needed to sell that "rental" home quickly to cover the home equity loan and LMA loan.


----------

